# New Sub install



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey folks, it's been awhile. I have redone my cruze's trunk and wires. my 1st try was sloppy and a learning experience. this install is cleaner and well, ill just post some pictures....








My LC6i line converter mounted under the glovebox 







Audio pipe 1500.1d 







MB Quart Onyx4.60







Stinger SPV44







2 DC Audio M3-8's 







beautiful subs, they sound incredible!

after looking at the pictures, i need to vacuum my car lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just put in a lc6i in a cruze here at my shop. Good job on the install.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice equipment man .. i am still running wires for my install and should have full functionality with in a few weeks ..started here .
View attachment 143409


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

i love the LC6i, most of all i love reading the instructions, they took a dull topic and made it fun to read.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep http://audiocontrol.com make great products ...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I do like audio control as I am dealer for them however they really need to get their noise injection fixed lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I do like audio control as I am dealer for them however they really need to get their noise injection fixed lol.


What do you know about their Digital Sound Processors ? the DQDX and or the DQ61


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know enough to tell to go with the mmats pro audio cx6 instead if you want a more traditional integration unit as apposed to a mini dsp mosconi or bit one type.
MMATS Pro Audio | CX6 PRO


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now tell me what you think of Passive crossovers ? 
particularly 3 way passive crossovers and 12db stepover ?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> Now tell me what you think of Passive crossovers ?
> particularly 3 way passive crossovers and 12db stepover ?


So passive crossovers are super tricky and could have a detrimental impact on an amazing set of drivers or a very positive one. I personally like an active set up however really high end home audio will use passive set ups but thats mainly because the way the industry is set up. A crossover is super specific to individual drivers and I dont just mean make/model I mean serial number no driver will ever be perfectly matched but you can get very close, hence why I prefer active because of the tunability and individual control. Based on enclosure, environment, use and desired results based on ones prefered listening habits. You can make really awesome passive crossovers but it will be extremely costly and eat up a ton of time plus you fight a ton of little gremlins.

So to answer your question specifically is impossible since I don't know the specific drivers and all your variables.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> So passive crossovers are super tricky and could have a detrimental impact on an amazing set of drivers or a very positive one. I personally like an active set up however really high end home audio will use passive set ups but thats mainly because the way the industry is set up. A crossover is super specific to individual drivers and I dont just mean make/model I mean serial number no driver will ever be perfectly matched but you can get very close, hence why I prefer active because of the tunability and individual control. Based on enclosure, environment, use and desired results based on ones prefered listening habits. You can make really awesome passive crossovers but it will be extremely costly and eat up a ton of time plus you fight a ton of little gremlins.
> 
> So to answer your question specifically is impossible since I don't know the specific drivers and all your variables.



Yeah .. I have been doing alot of reading about crossover set ups and some techniques used in the building of passive crossovers .. then there is the active equation which does have more appeal considering tuning for the specific atmosphere the stage is set into ..

PPI peaked my interest with their 3 way passive crosssover 6.5 component system .. my experience with their crossovers and concepts got me thinking what could sound better in My cruzen with out breaking the bank to get better sound quality and even more possibilities of adding more channels to a build ..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the big problem with passive crossovers is that they are dependent on the driver's impedance for their performance. And frequently their impedance is anything but "nominal". That's not to say you can't do a decient job of it, but it's got to be engineered as a whole (crossover and drivers) like you find in a standard pre-built home speaker arrangement. I think one of the attractions of active crossover is that it separates the crossover from the driver and makes it easier to piece things together. The driver has a different efficiency? Just adjust the amp gain. Strange driver impedance? Well, that's the amp's problem. The crossover is unaffected.

Add that to the fact you can probably do a heck of a lot more in the digital world that is really hard in the analog one.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think the big problem with passive crossovers is that they are dependent on the driver's impedance for their performance. And frequently their impedance is anything but "nominal". That's not to say you can't do a decient job of it, but it's got to be engineered as a whole (crossover and drivers) like you find in a standard pre-built home speaker arrangement. I think one of the attractions of active crossover is that it separates the crossover from the driver and makes it easier to piece things together. The driver has a different efficiency? Just adjust the amp gain. Strange driver impedance? Well, that's the amp's problem. The crossover is unaffected.
> 
> Add that to the fact you can probably do a heck of a lot more in the digital world that is really hard in the analog one.


You got it!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yeah .. I have been doing alot of reading about crossover set ups and some techniques used in the building of passive crossovers .. then there is the active equation which does have more appeal considering tuning for the specific atmosphere the stage is set into ..
> 
> PPI peaked my interest with their 3 way passive crosssover 6.5 component system .. my experience with their crossovers and concepts got me thinking what could sound better in My cruzen with out breaking the bank to get better sound quality and even more possibilities of adding more channels to a build ..


 The ppi 3way set up is tough competition I think they even use a dayton audio AMT tweeter. Last I saw they were priced around 230. Not a bad set up but I would almost bet those x-overs are junk not enough money in them to make em good. When it comes to x-overs (passive) you gotta spend the money. Go active make your system better.

I thought you were a fan of xtremes set up?


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

my new license plate, these will be on my impala tho, that car has a slightly bigger system in it.













2 level 4 DC 12's with XL soft parts and orange carbon fiber caps
built the box with 2" mdf, heavy duty stuff! and i mean heavy lol. only the front baffle is 2" thick would be silly to build a complete 2" box, and way too heavy lol






<--- one of the cut outs from the front baffle 








APK-2500.1 to power those monster subs, 2 E1000 batteries to help the draw.
phoenix gold 6.5 components in the doors, phoenix gold 6x9's in the rear deck powered by a mini ct-sounds 75x4
and a pioneer bt2500 head unit to run it all.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You need a line driver my friend since you are using a 2500, 2V ha you wish.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Its on my list of things to do, just have not made up my mind of which to get. I'm in the middle of sound deadening the trunk right now

Amazon.com: Reckhorn ABX 21.5 Sq Ft X 80 Mil Thick Self-adhesive Sound Deadener Aluminium Fo...

then i got stinger overkill for the interior panels, the rattle is insane right now. 

http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Stinger...0132&sr=8-16-spell&keywords=stinger+over+kill


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown 

start your research over with this as your starting point.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been looking for a sub woofer that will fill in the gap in the 0-20 Hertz frequency range. My woofers only go down to 20 Hertz.

So far I haven't found any yet, but still looking to learn what I am missing. But not sure if this will help with my FM broadcast because these only go down to 50Hz and rarely at that. Any recorded media, rare to get below 120 Hz, only thing I could find was a recording from a 64 foot pipe organ that only outputted 30 Hz for a couple of seconds.

Would like to install sound surround in Cruze so I can pretend I am sitting in a large music hall or a stadium instead of a tiny car. Is a L-R, R-L method to make those speakers sound much further apart, but doesn't work very well with door facing speakers. 

Would have to figure out how to mount rear facing speaker at least 5 feet in front of me for the proper effect. Balance can rectified by mounting the steering wheel in the center of the car. May be uncomfortable to sit on the console, but worth it for better sound balance. 

Any passive crossover generates phase distortion, but after awhile, you think it sounds good. 

Sure Bose will work out all these problems by installing a 2" speaker in one of their plastic waveguide horn enclosers with a salesman braining washing you to constantly repeating. Doesn't this sound good? Ha, I like to respond by saying, sounds like a 2" speaker in a plastic box.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Been looking for a sub woofer that will fill in the gap in the 0-20 Hertz frequency range. My woofers only go down to 20 Hertz.
> 
> So far I haven't found any yet, but still looking to learn what I am missing. But not sure if this will help with my FM broadcast because these only go down to 50Hz and rarely at that. Any recorded media, rare to get below 120 Hz, only thing I could find was a recording from a 64 foot pipe organ that only outputted 30 Hz for a couple of seconds.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha


----------

